# desperate ! baby wont eat



## barcelona (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi, my baby is 7 and half months , breast fed for first 4 months, then formula but discovered after 3 day hospital stay that she is allergic to cows milk so is on a perscription milk which thankfully she likes, however i´ve been trying to wean for 2 months now and it started not too bad but now she refuses everything no veg, no fruit, no cereal even which she loved at first.  my doc just says well she just has to eat and thats that, which is easier said then done , at least shes a healthy weight just over 8 kilos so am i stressing too much , she takes about 500-600 ml formula a day but i´m worried about vitamins.
i´ve tried to feed with my finger and all sorts but she just goes in to lock jaw.  
i´m living in Spain and unfortunately we don't have health visitors so any advice you can give will be gratefully received, thankyou very much for your time, fertility friends rules


----------



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

My suggestions would be to cut down the bottles by a couple of oz to start with and see how you go. (it could be that she is filling herself up on the milk).  Use the formula to make her cereals and add to foods where poss such as mash. Offer finger food for meals and allow her to attempt to feed herself and persevere. If she refuses just take the food away but dont make a fuss as she will discover this is a way of getting your attention!  (easier said than done i know)!
I saw a family last week in the same situation as yourself and it is a tough one because no one can force a child to eat!  If she is gaining weight then i wouldnt worry too much!

Can she eat fromage frais, cheese etc or are they out of the question too?
You can buy vitamins from clinics over here so im sure your doctor can prescribe you some if they feel it is neccessary.

hope this helps.

shell xx


----------



## barcelona (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, i am trying really hard with this finger food thing, its very messy which i don´t mind but she doesn´t seem to swallow much at all just plays with it really , the only thing so far i know shes swallowed is advocado and not much of it . 
shes just turned 8 months now and i´m really worried, although she is a healthy weight just over 8 kilos.
i tried again with the purees after a weeks break but shes not having any of it, just goes into complete lockdown.
any advice ? am i worrying too much ? is it hopefully a faze ?  , my doctor just tells me that she has to eat the purees and thats that !
thanks


----------

